# Salty Dawgs



## Rooigevaar (8/3/19)

We have taken our time to make sure that the experience stays the same. We are finally happy to present to you, our first Nic Salt selection.

Good Boy 25mg 30ml
Panama 35mg 30ml

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## lesvaches (8/3/19)

Rooigevaar said:


> We have taken our time to make sure that the experience stays the same. We are finally happy to present to you, our first Nic Salt selection.
> 
> Good Boy 25mg 30ml
> Panama 35mg 30ml
> ...


finally!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (9/3/19)

Rooigevaar said:


> We have taken our time to make sure that the experience stays the same. We are finally happy to present to you, our first Nic Salt selection.
> 
> Good Boy 25mg 30ml
> Panama 35mg 30ml
> ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick (14/3/19)

Rooigevaar said:


> We have taken our time to make sure that the experience stays the same. We are finally happy to present to you, our first Nic Salt selection.
> 
> Good Boy 25mg 30ml
> Panama 35mg 30ml
> ...


That’s fantastic! Where are they available?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (14/3/19)

Justin Pattrick said:


> That’s fantastic! Where are they available?



They will be available soon!!! Should launch in the next few weeks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShamZ (18/3/19)

Such awesome news! 

Idiot me been looking at the "What's new" on websites instead of coming back to this thread for updates

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (18/3/19)

UPDATE!!!!

Wholesale went live today, so shops will start receiving these soon as they order. And to make it even more interesting, the first 300 bottles each of Panama and Good Boy Salt Nic will come with a free disposable pod of the other flavour.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver (18/3/19)

Thats innovative and generous @Rooigevaar 
Well done!

PS - Panama rocks !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ (18/3/19)

Awesome! Nice one @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/3/19)

@Rooigevaar setting the bar high again with Juice Launches, Respect!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

